# أشياء يفعلها الرجل وتثير سخرية وقرف البنات



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*أشياء يفعلها الرجل وتثير سخرية وقرف البنات....* 


*هناك أشياء يفعلها الرجل وتبدو عادية بالنسبة له، أو بالنسبة للرجال الآخرين، ولكن تذكر .. أنت تعيش في مجتمع به نساء ومنهم شريكة المستقبل أو زوجتك الحالية، وأنت تقوم بتصرفات معينة تثير سخريتهن اللاذعة ولن تفلت من التريقة وتقطيع الفروة مطلقا، وأهم هذه الأشياء هي


*

*الأسئلة الكثيرة البلهاء

أنت يا عزيزي تسأل أسئلة كثيرة وتستفسر عن اشياء عديدة، والمرأة لا تحب هذا الرجل، فهي تنبهر بالشخص الهتاش الفشار الفهلوي الذي يقول دائما "عارف .. عارف" ولا يسأل أبدا، وعليك ألا تبدو كالساذج من وجهة نظرها – بل اعمل فيها أبو العريف ولا تستشير أحد أمامها


*

*امتلاك حذاء واحد

عادة غريبة جدا عند الرجال سواء الأغنياء والفقراء، وهي الاعتماد على حذاء واحد فقط، وشراء حذاء آخر حين ينقطع القديم أو يهلك تماما، وتلاقي عند كل رجل حذاء بقاله معاه سنتين على الأقل، وخلي بالك أن البنات تهتم بالأحذية جدا، وملاحظين إنك كل شوية عمال تجيب لبس جديد ولكن حذائك هو هو مبيتغيرش، وهنا تكون موضع سخريتهن.


*

*الصلع

لا يوجد تفسير معين لظاهرة السخرية من الصلع، لدرجة أنها أصبحت شتيمة من هو غير أصلع، فحينما يريد شخص أن يسب شخص آخر فيقول له "جرى  يا أقرع انت"، فالصلع شيء طبيعي ولا يغير في الشكل مثل بعض الصفات السلبية الأخرى، ولكنه ينال النصيب الأكبر من التريقة خصوصا لو رايح تخطب، ولذلك الحق نفسك قبل ما تبقى سرميكا

*


*نفس الهدوم

اتحداك لو كان عندك بنطلون صيفي وآخر شتوي، فأنت تعتبر القميص والتيشيرت هما اللبس الصيفي، أما البلوفر والجاكت هما اللبس الشتوي، أما البنطلونات الجينز والجبردين فهي هي مبتتغيرش بتغير الفصول، ولكن تذكر يا عزيزي أن معظم البنات عندهم بنطلونات صيفي وأخرى شتوي ولكنك لا تلاحظ ذلك، ولكنهم يلاحظون استمرار ارتدائك للبنطلون الذي عفا عليه الموسم

*


*البهدلة في الملابس

البنت قبل ما تقعد لازم تشوف الكرسي نضيف ولا لأ، أما الولد فنادرا ما يفعل ذلك في أي مكان، كما أن البنت لما بتيجي تحط رجل على رجل، فهي تظبط البنطلون والبلوزة عشان ميتكرمشوش، ولكن الولد يندلئ على الكرسي ويحط رجل على رجل بعفوية من غير ما يظبط اتجاه الكسرة وتسوية القميص من البطن، وهذه السلوكيات المتكررة يا عزيزي تجعل الملابس مدهولة ومهرولة وألفاظ أخرى كثيرة تقولها البنت في سرها لو كانت مؤدبة، أو تجرسلك في (المنطقه) كلها لو كانت غير ذلك.


*

*التجشؤ العلني

زجاجة البيبسي هي مأساة أي بني آدم، حيث التكريع يكون إلزاميا بعدها، بل وهناك بعض الأشخاص يشربونها مخصوص من أجل استخراج التكريعة والشعور بالراحة والتنفيس عن المعدة.

ولكن البنات لها طرق مختلفة في كتمانها، والمصيبة أن هناك بعض الأولاد يخرجون التكريعة بشكل علني وبدون كسوف، بل هناك من يتنافسون في التكريعة الأطول والأعلى صوتا، وهي أشياء إذا بدت لك فكاهية ومرحة إلا أنها عند البنات تدل على أنك "ياي" "سوفاج" "بيئة قوي".






زيادة الوزن

هما كانت المرأة رفيعة إلا أنها تشعر بأن وزنها زاد، وأنها يجب أن تعمل دايت، ولذلك تجد كل البنات عاملة دايت وكانهم فاكرين الدايت ده موضة مثلا.

أما الأولاد فنادرا ما تجد ولد عامل دايت، بل أنه ينال سيل من السخرية  إذا قال لأصحابه عامل دايت، ولا أنسى حين ذهبت لشراء بيبسي دايت لزميلتى ، فنظر لي البائع نظرة لا داعي لشرحها الآن، كما أن الولد بشكل عام عمره ما يعترف بزيادة وزنه، ومهما كان بدينا إلا أنه يشعر بأنه أرشق البشر، ولكن تذكر أن الكرش  والتخن بشكل عام يثير سخرية البنات خاصة في مرحلة الخطوبة.


:t30:
*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مان على الموضوع الجميل دة ​


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا كان الواحد عاوز يجنن مراتو نصايحك رووعة


----------



## tawfik jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع  بس انا ضدك في قصة التكريع


----------



## zama (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أشك أنك هتشوف سنة 2010 على طريقتك دى ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

البنات واقفالك بره المنتدى أوعى تخرج غير لما أقولك ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*بس مش كل الحاجات دى كل الولاد بتعملها .. مش قاعدة يعنى ..*

أنا فعلاً بسأل كتير لما مش بكون عارف حاجة أو لو الموقف مش يستدعى بستنى لما بعرفها بالذكاء الفطرى ..

أه فعلاً عمرى أنا بحب الشوز الأسود بس لأن الأسود ده لونى المفضل ..

لاء هدومى بتختلف الصيفى عن الشتوى لأن لبسى كله كلاسيك .. الكلام ده بالنسبة للكاجول بس ..

لاء أنا مش أصلع ..

بجد أنا كل لما أجى أعد أظبط هدومى وأشوف هعد على أيه بالظبط ؟؟ لأن الهدوم الكلاسيك البنطلونات مشهتحمل الكلام ده غير الكاجوووول خالص .. وأنا بحب هدومى تكون نضيفة أوووووووووى ..

أنا الحقيقة عمرى ما عملت دايت لأنى بلعب رياضة نص ساعة يومياً من وأنا صغير خالص بئت عادة يعنى ..

لا بجد حركة التجشؤ دى حركة مقززة بجد و مش حلوة خالص لا شكلاً ولا أى حاجة خالص ..

أنا الحقيقة مش بشرب بيبسى أو أى من مشتقاته عشان هشاشة العظام .. بحب العصير الفريش أو اللبن .. 

وشكراً ع الموضوع الجميل ..


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*الهندام الجميل مش لازمة امكانيات كبيرة 
ممكن شخص يبقي معندوش غير طقمين لكن من نظافتة  وهندامة في نفسة وطريقتة وريحتة الحلوة 
تحترمة جدا وتقدرة 
اكتر حاجة تقرفني الشخص اللي بيكون ريحتة مش حلوة 
مرسي علي الموضوع​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه لا بجد نصايح تحفة وانا ملاحظة ان كل الاولاد كدة او الاغلبيه العظمى​*


----------



## tenaaaa (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*فهي تنبهر بالشخص الهتاش الفشار *

*مافيش واحدة بتنبهر بالفشر والكذب حتي لو هوا مش عارف حاجه*
*اي واحدة بتحب الصراحه مهما كانت*

*ثانكس مارسو موضوع جميل*


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2009)

امممممممممم

تصدق انا فعلا البنطلون بالنسبة ليا واحد صيف شتاء هههههههه

وبقعد من غير ما اهتم بوضع اللبس بس بهتم اوفات بنظافة المكان مش علي طول يعني 

اما الباقي فانا بره القائمة ولله الحمد ههههههه

شكرا يا مارسلينو عالموضوع التحفة


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*مارووووو

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Mary Gergees (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههه
بجد الموضوع جميل اوووووووووووووى
علشان تعرف ان البنات رقيقه اووووووى

ويستحق التقييم
ميرسى يا مارو*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

وانت بقا يا مارسلينو 
بتراعى الحاجات دى ولا هااااا

ثانكس على الموضوع اللذيذ
ربنا يبارك  حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر ليكم

هتشمت البنات فينا

طيب هنعمل أيه فى الصلع كمان ؟ 
هههههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## وليم تل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مارسيلينو
على الموضوع الجميل 
ودمت بود
​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ميرسى يا مان على الموضوع الجميل دة ​


 
*هههههههههه*​ 
*ثانكس يا ومان*​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> اذا كان الواحد عاوز يجنن مراتو نصايحك رووعة


 

*ههههههههه قشطه يا جامد*​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2009)

tawfik nasser قال:


> مشكور على الموضوع  بس انا ضدك في قصة التكريع


 

*ثانكس لمشاركتك بس ده مش وجهه نظرى ده من وجهه نظر النساء*​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

*ههههههههه يا حبيبى انا ورايا رجاله وانت اولهم 30:*​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *الهندام الجميل مش لازمة امكانيات كبيرة​*
> *ممكن شخص يبقي معندوش غير طقمين لكن من نظافتة وهندامة في نفسة وطريقتة وريحتة الحلوة *
> *تحترمة جدا وتقدرة *
> *اكتر حاجة تقرفني الشخص اللي بيكون ريحتة مش حلوة *
> ...


 
*اممممممممم دى كمان حاجه زياده ماشي هى مهمه فعلا *​ 
*ميرسي المرور يا راجعه*​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه لا بجد نصايح تحفة وانا ملاحظة ان كل الاولاد كدة او الاغلبيه العظمى​*


 

*هههههههههه بصراحه دى حاجه نفتخر بيها :t30:*​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> *فهي تنبهر بالشخص الهتاش الفشار *
> 
> *مافيش واحدة بتنبهر بالفشر والكذب حتي لو هوا مش عارف حاجه*
> *اي واحدة بتحب الصراحه مهما كانت*
> ...


 
*اممممممممم ماشي يا تينا*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*عثل يا ميلو عثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثل​*


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2009)

coptic man قال:


> امممممممممم
> 
> تصدق انا فعلا البنطلون بالنسبة ليا واحد صيف شتاء هههههههه
> 
> ...


 

*ههههههه ياعم دى عالم عايزه مظاهر وخلاص*​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *مارووووو*
> 
> *شكراااااا على الموضوع الجميل*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 
*ميرررررررررسي يا معلمى*​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2009)

Mary Gergees قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *بجد الموضوع جميل اوووووووووووووى*
> *علشان تعرف ان البنات رقيقه اووووووى*
> 
> ...


 

*هههههههههه انتى صدقتى رقيقه مين يا حاجه :t30:*


*ميرررسي يا عسل على التقييم*​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> وانت بقا يا مارسلينو ​
> 
> بتراعى الحاجات دى ولا هااااا​
> 
> ...


 
*ههههههههههه مش هقووووولك:t30:*​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> منتهى الشكر ليكم​​
> 
> هتشمت البنات فينا​
> طيب هنعمل أيه فى الصلع كمان ؟
> ...


 
*هههههههههه لا يا باشا موصلتش للشماته*​ 
*ومشكله الصلع بصراحه مش عارف ايه حلها ممكن باروكه :heat:*​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مارسيلينو
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> ودمت بود​


 

*اشكرك يا وليم نورت موضوعى *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*
بس غريبه مارو يجيب حاجات بيعملها الولاد وبتثير قرف البنات  عجبتنى تثير قرفهم دى هههههههههههههههههه
عشان تعرفوا احنا بنستحمل اد ايه:t30:
ثانكس مارو على موضوعك الحلو ​*


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *عثل يا ميلو عثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثل​*


 
*اهو انتى اللى 60 عثل*​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *بس غريبه مارو يجيب حاجات بيعملها الولاد وبتثير قرف البنات عجبتنى تثير قرفهم دى هههههههههههههههههه*
> *عشان تعرفوا احنا بنستحمل اد ايه:t30:**
> ثانكس مارو على موضوعك الحلو *​


 
*هههههههه اة نظيط بقىىىىى*​


----------



## Princess tena (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مارسلينو
مع ان مش كله صح​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*أشياء يفعلها الرجل وتثير سخرية وقرف البنات....* 


*هناك أشياء يفعلها الرجل وتبدو عادية بالنسبة له، أو بالنسبة للرجال الآخرين، ولكن تذكر .. أنت تعيش في مجتمع به نساء ومنهم شريكة المستقبل أو زوجتك الحالية، وأنت تقوم بتصرفات معينة تثير سخريتهن اللاذعة ولن تفلت من التريقة وتقطيع الفروة مطلقا، وأهم هذه الأشياء هي*


ههههههههههههههههههههه
بص في مثل بيقول لو المتكلم مجنون يبقي المستمع عاقل
وطبعا المجنون مش بيحب حد يعلق علي تصرفاته او يعدل عليه
ههههههههههههههههههه​ 
*الأسئلة الكثيرة البلهاء*

*أنت يا عزيزي تسأل أسئلة كثيرة وتستفسر عن اشياء عديدة، والمرأة لا تحب هذا الرجل، فهي تنبهر بالشخص الهتاش الفشار الفهلوي الذي يقول دائما "عارف .. عارف" ولا يسأل أبدا، وعليك ألا تبدو كالساذج من وجهة نظرها – بل اعمل فيها أبو العريف ولا تستشير أحد أمامها*


 ده اكبر دليل ان الرجاله بيحبوا الرغي وعندهم فضول فظيع وطبعا النساء علشان كائنات حساسة مش بتستحمل اي رجل بالصفات دي
طبعا محدش بيحب انه يتعامل مع الانسان الساذج وهنا بقي النصيحة للرجل يداري سذاجته شوية
هههههههههههههههه​*امتلاك حذاء واحد*

*عادة غريبة جدا عند الرجال سواء الأغنياء والفقراء، وهي الاعتماد على حذاء واحد فقط، وشراء حذاء آخر حين ينقطع القديم أو يهلك تماما، وتلاقي عند كل رجل حذاء بقاله معاه سنتين على الأقل، وخلي بالك أن البنات تهتم بالأحذية جدا، وملاحظين إنك كل شوية عمال تجيب لبس جديد ولكن حذائك هو هو مبيتغيرش، وهنا تكون موضع سخريتهن.*

 طب واحنا ذنبنا ايه احنا طول عمرنا بنحب نهتم بنفسنا وبشياكتنا وبمظهرنا
اما الرجل طول عمره مهمل ومع ذلك المرأة بتستحمله هتعمل ايه بقي اصيلة
ههههههههههههههههههه​ 

*الصلع*

*لا يوجد تفسير معين لظاهرة السخرية من الصلع، لدرجة أنها أصبحت شتيمة من هو غير أصلع، فحينما يريد شخص أن يسب شخص آخر فيقول له "جرى يا أقرع انت"، فالصلع شيء طبيعي ولا يغير في الشكل مثل بعض الصفات السلبية الأخرى، ولكنه ينال النصيب الأكبر من التريقة خصوصا لو رايح تخطب، ولذلك الحق نفسك قبل ما تبقى سرميكا*

 هههههههههههههههههههه
انت هنا مش حددت مين بيتريق
ولعلمك الرجاله بيتريقوا علي بعض اكتر من الستات
 مع ان كل رجل مصيره يبقي اقرع
يعني زي ما بيقول المثل اللي بيته من ازاز مش يحدف الناس بالطوب
بس نقول ايه بقي ده طبع الرجاله.
ولو رايح يخطب يبقي اول واحد هيتريق عليه ابو العروسة نفسه
لانه راجل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
*نفس الهدوم*

*اتحداك لو كان عندك بنطلون صيفي وآخر شتوي، فأنت تعتبر القميص والتيشيرت هما اللبس الصيفي، أما البلوفر والجاكت هما اللبس الشتوي، أما البنطلونات الجينز والجبردين فهي هي مبتتغيرش بتغير الفصول، ولكن تذكر يا عزيزي أن معظم البنات عندهم بنطلونات صيفي وأخرى شتوي ولكنك لا تلاحظ ذلك، ولكنهم يلاحظون استمرار ارتدائك للبنطلون الذي عفا عليه الموسم*

 سبق ورديت علي النقطة دي
كفاية حقد بقي
 وكمان كل رجل بيشتري لزوجته الحاجات دي
يعني هو اللي بيجيبه لنفسه
فكرتني بنكتة اكيد كلكم عارفينها

المرأة تحب ثلاثة حيوانات : 
*الثعلب: لتصنع منه قبعة جميلة 
*التمساح: لتصنع من جلده حذاء فاخر
وأخيراً لابد أن تحب الحمار الذي يحظر لها هذه الأشياء​*البهدلة في الملابس*

*البنت قبل ما تقعد لازم تشوف الكرسي نضيف ولا لأ، أما الولد فنادرا ما يفعل ذلك في أي مكان، كما أن البنت لما بتيجي تحط رجل على رجل، فهي تظبط البنطلون والبلوزة عشان ميتكرمشوش، ولكن الولد يندلئ على الكرسي ويحط رجل على رجل بعفوية من غير ما يظبط اتجاه الكسرة وتسوية القميص من البطن، وهذه السلوكيات المتكررة يا عزيزي تجعل الملابس مدهولة ومهرولة وألفاظ أخرى كثيرة تقولها البنت في سرها لو كانت مؤدبة، أو تجرسلك في (المنطقه) كلها لو كانت غير ذلك.*


 هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتني
الموضوع ده المفروض يبقي بيتكلم عن عيوب الرجال
طب البنت بطبعها نضيفة وانيقة والرجل العكس
احنا ذنبنا ايه ان ربنا خلقنا بالطبيعة دي​ 
*التجشؤ العلني*

*زجاجة البيبسي هي مأساة أي بني آدم، حيث التكريع يكون إلزاميا بعدها، بل وهناك بعض الأشخاص يشربونها مخصوص من أجل استخراج التكريعة والشعور بالراحة والتنفيس عن المعدة.*

*ولكن البنات لها طرق مختلفة في كتمانها، والمصيبة أن هناك بعض الأولاد يخرجون التكريعة بشكل علني وبدون كسوف، بل هناك من يتنافسون في التكريعة الأطول والأعلى صوتا، وهي أشياء إذا بدت لك فكاهية ومرحة إلا أنها عند البنات تدل على أنك "ياي" "سوفاج" "بيئة قوي".*



 نو كومنت
انت وصفت السلوك ده بنفسك
يعععععععععععععععععع
بقولك ايه ما ترجعوا علي اللي قدامكم احسن
وقولوا عادي واحد تعبان وعايز يرتاح
اصحاب العقول في راحة​ 

*زيادة الوزن*

*هما كانت المرأة رفيعة إلا أنها تشعر بأن وزنها زاد، وأنها يجب أن تعمل دايت، ولذلك تجد كل البنات عاملة دايت وكانهم فاكرين الدايت ده موضة مثلا.*

*أما الأولاد فنادرا ما تجد ولد عامل دايت، بل أنه ينال سيل من السخرية إذا قال لأصحابه عامل دايت، ولا أنسى حين ذهبت لشراء بيبسي دايت لزميلتى ، فنظر لي البائع نظرة لا داعي لشرحها الآن، كما أن الولد بشكل عام عمره ما يعترف بزيادة وزنه، ومهما كان بدينا إلا أنه يشعر بأنه أرشق البشر، ولكن تذكر أن الكرش والتخن بشكل عام يثير سخرية البنات خاصة في مرحلة الخطوبة.*

 البنت طول عمرها بتحب تكون رشيقة وجسمها متناسق
ايه العيب في كده ؟
وانت قولت بنفسك ان الراجل مهما كان تخين بيشوف نفسه رفيع
طب ده اسمه ايه بذمتك ؟
يابني كفاية الكرش اللي انتوا مشهورين بيه
وبالذات لو كان رفيع وبكرش
يبقي خلاية وبالعة زتونه
ههههههههههههههههههه
كمان هقولك حاجه بجد
الانسان لو فضل يهتم بكلام الناس هيتعب
يعمل اللي هو عايزه ويريحه
يعني مش يكون تخين لمجرد انه مكسوف من الناس​ 
*:t30:*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
داريه داريه طبعا مش لسانك
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*الموضوع فظييييييييييع بجد
موضوع الصلع ده يستحسن طبعا ان الراجل يتجوز
قبل السيراميك ده ههههههههههه
بس مش بيعجبنى فعلا ان حد يعيب على الموضوع ده

وموضوع الاهتمام باللبس والكرسى والكلام ده
مش قوى يعنى الواحد برضه لازم يبقى نضيف
لو منضفش الكرسى قبل ما يقعد ينضف لبسه لما يقوم
هههههههه

البنطلون الواحد دى غالبا عند اغلب الاولاد 
مقضيينها عادى بنطلون خفيف تقيل مبتفرقش
دى غالبا بتكون عند البنات لازم نفرق بين الصيفى والشتوى
فى كل حاجه هههههههههه

اما موضوع شرب الاولاد للبيبسى او مالياه عموما
بقرف جداااااااا من الحركه دى
واتمنى ان الكل يبطلها الحقيقه

وشكرا ياباشا طولت عليك

*


----------



## روماني زكريا (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل مارسلينو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## marso (28 ديسمبر 2009)

هى وجهات نظر
بس مش دى كل حاجه البنت مش بطيقها فى الولد علفكرة فى حاجات تانى
موضوع بجد حلو اوى
ميرسى ليك


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*نسيت اهم حاجه 
ان الولد يتهم البنت بالعنصريه 
تفتكر الولد اللى يعمل كده يستاهل ايه هههههه
ميرررسى يا مارسووو *


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *أشياء يفعلها الرجل وتثير سخرية وقرف البنات....*
> 
> 
> *هناك أشياء يفعلها الرجل وتبدو عادية بالنسبة له، أو بالنسبة للرجال الآخرين، ولكن تذكر .. أنت تعيش في مجتمع به نساء ومنهم شريكة المستقبل أو زوجتك الحالية، وأنت تقوم بتصرفات معينة تثير سخريتهن اللاذعة ولن تفلت من التريقة وتقطيع الفروة مطلقا، وأهم هذه الأشياء هي*
> ...


 
*هههههههههههه يابنتى حررررررررررام عليكيييييي*

*:smil8::smil8::smil8:*

*انتى بتتخاااااااااااااانقى *

*ولا فى تار بايت بينك وبينا*

*ده الموضوع فى صالحكم امال لو مش فى صالحكم كنتى عملتى ايييييييييه*

*هههههههههههه كنتى قتلتيني *

*ياستى دى عيوب احنا معترفين بيها :heat:*

*بس مش معنى كده تمسكى كل عيب تطعلى منه  1000 عيب :smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *الموضوع فظييييييييييع بجد*
> *موضوع الصلع ده يستحسن طبعا ان الراجل يتجوز*
> *قبل السيراميك ده ههههههههههه*
> *بس مش بيعجبنى فعلا ان حد يعيب على الموضوع ده*
> ...


 
*هههههههههه بنوفر ونلبس نفس البنطلون ايه المشكله يعنى :t30:*​


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2009)

روماني زكريا قال:


> جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل مارسلينو
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 

*ثااااااااانكس رومانى نورتنى*​


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2009)

marso قال:


> هى وجهات نظر
> بس مش دى كل حاجه البنت مش بطيقها فى الولد علفكرة فى حاجات تانى
> موضوع بجد حلو اوى
> ميرسى ليك


 

*هههههههه حاجات تانى؟ :smil8:*​


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نسيت اهم حاجه *
> *ان الولد يتهم البنت بالعنصريه *
> *تفتكر الولد اللى يعمل كده يستاهل ايه هههههه*
> *ميرررسى يا مارسووو *


 

*المفروض يكرموه فى منتدى عام :t30:*​


----------

